# Thailand visit determine possible immigration



## ncoming immi (Apr 4, 2010)

I cancelled a flight to Bangkok 3/30 because of demonstrations. Now determined to visit within next 45-60 days bypassing Bangkok most probably to Chiang Mai for 3 months or so and perhaps then Rayong for same length of time.

Planning to pick a reasonable hotel for perhaps a week with hopes of obtaining condo/apartment for 3 or more months. Any tips on where to stay short/long term or sources to use upon arrival to find a convenient, clean place would be appreciated. 
Ultimately intend to retire Thailand or Costa Rica.

I'm 60 and hoping to find a good landing spot to effectively evaluate viability of my residence there.

All tips appreciated.

Bill


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi, plenty of places to stay in CM. It all depends on how close you want to be to the night life and how much luxury you require (and hence cost). You will be coming when the weather is at its most humid and just as the heavens are about to open (better to have come on the 30th - Songkran next week!!!). Don't worry about he protesters odds are you will only see them on TV - and their numbers are dwindling by the day.

Downtown Inn is at the end of Loi Kroh (main road for night-life), very near the night bazaar and very close to my regular expat hangout - The Guitarman. There are several plush places the other side of the night bazaar - Dwuantuwang Hotel, Imperial Mae-Ping and several others. Empress is around the corner. At the cheaper end of the scale is Lai Thai Guesthouse, Lavendar Hotel(if you are gay). I suggest you book just a week from your home country (Internet) and sort out something when you get here - there are many more rooms than tourists here so don't worry.

Places to track down expats are: The Guitarman (far end of Loi Kroh), The Garden (old city), the writers club (two doors down from The Garden), Tuskers (not far from Taipai Gate), The Pub, the Bell, the UnIrish and O'Malleys too. mWe are generally a friendly lot up here in CM, so pop along and introduce yourself and pick our brains.

Tips: Don't leave your brain at DonMuang; if its too good to be true, it ain't; don't buy ANYTHING in duty free (its cheaper outside and you are less likely to be scammed!); if a 19 year old beauty tells you you are handsome, believe it, she has the experience to know (being sardonic here); Buffaloes don't really get sick very often; don't think fellow expats are any more trustworthy here than at home; don't get offended by being called Farang; make love, not war; never go bareback - rubber is cheap; don't eat yellow snow (OK that last one doesn't apply as it never snows in Thailand - even on the mountains).


Welcome to the forum and to Thailand.


----------



## ncoming immi (Apr 4, 2010)

KhwaamLap,

Thanks much for your response. I'll look into sites you mentioned for initial stay. Will most likely book first week stay from here and use time to seek potential extended stay of 3 months. That is unless the air quality is too severe. I figure the best way to resolve that question is to show up Chiang Mai.

Will pass on the Lavender; made it this long on one team and don't plan to change. Appreciate the advice on trust xpats and others. There are good a bad everywhere you go regardless of nationality...I plan to be cautious.

Violence has finally surfaced and I suspect the end is not near. My guess is wise expats will keep a low profile in those area away from demonstrations. How is it in Chiang Mai at the moment. My fall back for first landing place is maybe Rayong or Jomtien. Probably book a ticket by 20th this month for departure first couple days in June.

I'm looking forward to give Thailand a try; if I decide it's not for me then Costa Rica will be my new home. Again thanks for info.

ncoming immi


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

ncoming immi said:


> I cancelled a flight to Bangkok 3/30 because of demonstrations. Now determined to visit within next 45-60 days bypassing Bangkok most probably to Chiang Mai for 3 months or so and perhaps then Rayong for same length of time.
> 
> Planning to pick a reasonable hotel for perhaps a week with hopes of obtaining condo/apartment for 3 or more months. Any tips on where to stay short/long term or sources to use upon arrival to find a convenient, clean place would be appreciated.
> Ultimately intend to retire Thailand or Costa Rica.
> ...



Bill,

I would look for a serviced apartment. They are reasonably priced, usually a bit off the beaten path but I view that is a positive and they are invariably close to a market for buying already cooked foods. You can get a nice place [one large room with bath] for THB5000 - THB6000. Some are more and may be nicer but I was more than pleased with Wipanan Mansion in Chiang Mai. 

You will almost have to arrive in Bangkok but you can stay out near the airport and then fly to Chiang Mai the following day.


----------



## ncoming immi (Apr 4, 2010)

*Thanks for info...*



Serendipity2 said:


> Bill,
> 
> I would look for a serviced apartment. They are reasonably priced, usually a bit off the beaten path but I view that is a positive and they are invariably close to a market for buying already cooked foods. You can get a nice place [one large room with bath] for THB5000 - THB6000. Some are more and may be nicer but I was more than pleased with Wipanan Mansion in Chiang Mai.
> 
> You will almost have to arrive in Bangkok but you can stay out near the airport and then fly to Chiang Mai the following day.


Serendipity,

Thanks for taking a moment for the advice. Yes, serviced apartment is definitely my intent. I'll definitely check out Wipanan Mansion when I arrive. I may go for a place with a bit more space but it will depend on my first impression when I hit the ground there.

I'll likely fly directly to Chiang Mai, I can get Delta to Korean Airlines to Seoul then K-air to Chiang Mai. In which case I'll spend a week at local hotel to catch some sleep and get a feel for my new environs; sights, food, weather-definitely as I'm hoping air quality doesn't cause me to eliminate CM. Then, decide if visit is just 7 days and head south or opt for 3 months.

I do hope to be close enough to market, some restaurants so I should be able to hoof it for reasonable distances.

It's a big leap but I'm looking forward to it. Costa Rica will become home if I decide against Thailand. I chose to start Thailand as I know I can be comfortable in CR, even have "4 anos de espanol" I could dredge up from the recesses of my brain.

Thanks again for info, only other pre-arrival concern is a bank I can trust for $ transfers. I want all my assets out of US as quickly as I can---the prediction going around with many of my friends who are well connected it look for a dollar drop of 25-35% or a bit more this year. An acquaintance who is a federal inspector of the largest credit union in the US say the collapse will definitely occur October if not before. So you can understand my sense of urgency.

That's it for now, appreciate the assist I may get back to you for a bit more info later.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

wow that's interesting - a huge drop. Just the dollar, or other Western currencies against the Thai baht too?

I would be wary about placing all my money in investments in Thailand, even in the most solid banks. As others here have said before, Thailand isn't the most stable of democracies (look at the history of coups and current problems). Some have suggested offshore banks of repute, with relatively good rates of return. Perhaps in more than one currency.

It's drawing to the end of the burning season, so you may have missed the worst of the air pollution. Though Khwaamlaap who is there all year round wrote recently that there's been relatively little this year, possibly because of occasional rainfall. 

The Wipanan is a fair trek from the lively part of town. I know it's possible to walk in, but if you're looking to spend a lot of time in the centre, the heat and humidity are an issue. I preferred a much more central location, not least because it was only a five minute stroll to the main areas of interest, and so I could easily nip back for the very necessary several showers and change of T-shirt a day!

Still, if you're not short of a dollar or two, the tuk-tuks will charge you around 50-70 baht for the trip from the Wipanan. I used a couple of regulars - that way you get a reliable service, someone who will look after you well. But beware - try a few out, because some drink, some are a touch dishonest, and some drive like idiots. You soon find one or two who are sensible, reliable, and speak a bit of English.

I suggested a central hotel charging around 500 baht a night to someone recently, but apparently there's a noisy music bar in the vicinity. Maybe it was some kind of special event, because I stayed there several months and never heard a thing. However I specifically requested a room facing away from the road. If you're interested, I'll dig out the details again. It's literally a minute's walk to the main market, smack in the middle of the biggest tourist area.

Have a great time, hope it works out...


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

ncoming immi said:


> Serendipity,
> 
> Thanks for taking a moment for the advice. Yes, serviced apartment is definitely my intent. I'll definitely check out Wipanan Mansion when I arrive. I may go for a place with a bit more space but it will depend on my first impression when I hit the ground there.
> 
> ...



ncoming immi,

There are others here who can better advise you on banks but one possibility is keeping your money in Singapore and use an ATM card to make transfers. There is a fair bit of instability in Thailand and I would have concerns over the safety of your money but it's probably safer than in the USA. Another country that would be safe [I think] is Malaysia. I was impressed with what I saw and their economy isn't tied to ours. 

With regard to Costa Rica vs Thailand, there isn't any comparison - in my opinion of course. The food in Thailand is much better and the women far more attractive. I found exactly ONE gorgeous girl in my three weeks in San Jose - and she was a STUNNER with a rock on her finger that would choke a horse. That said, most of the women were not attractive. At least to me. In a few minutes you will see lots of very attractive girls in Thailand and they are far more feminine to boot. 

Serendipity2


----------



## ncoming immi (Apr 4, 2010)

serendipity2

Thanks for the insights regarding money. Your question will bhat be affected, the federal credit union inspector said the dollar would drop by October's end at least 25% possibly higher. This will devalue it against all currencies depending on their financial status. As so many countries are in trouble many of them will go thru same thing different time. They may devalue before us or after. Either way, our devaluation when done will be against ALL currencies. More later...


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

Do like the Thais and invest in Gold.. Or maybe not, gold is very expensive at the moment..


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Acid_Crow said:


> Do like the Thais and invest in Gold.. Or maybe not, gold is very expensive at the moment..




Acid_Crow,

Sage advice! I don't think gold is going down in price anytime soon given the state of the worlds economies and the tanking dollar. 

The only tricky part is to keep from getting robbed. A stash of gold always arouses attention - unfortunately. At least have a few baht chains around - just in case the dollar / kroner / euro or baht tanks. One can always find someone who will trade food [or, dare I say 'sex'] for gold. :

Serendipity2


----------



## ncoming immi (Apr 4, 2010)

KhwaamLap said:


> Hi, plenty of places to stay in CM. It all depends on how close you want to be to the night life and how much luxury you require (and hence cost). You will be coming when the weather is at its most humid and just as the heavens are about to open (better to have come on the 30th - Songkran next week!!!). Don't worry about he protesters odds are you will only see them on TV - and their numbers are dwindling by the day.
> 
> Downtown Inn is at the end of Loi Kroh (main road for night-life), very near the night bazaar and very close to my regular expat hangout - The Guitarman. There are several plush places the other side of the night bazaar - Dwuantuwang Hotel, Imperial Mae-Ping and several others. Empress is around the corner. At the cheaper end of the scale is Lai Thai Guesthouse, Lavendar Hotel(if you are gay). I suggest you book just a week from your home country (Internet) and sort out something when you get here - there are many more rooms than tourists here so don't worry.
> 
> ...


KwaamLap,

I've taken your advice and am planning to stay 1-2 weeks at Dwuantuwang Hotel. Location/price/accomodations seem just what I need; thank you. Hope to reach decision quickly if I wish to extend stay to 3 months or more and find condo/apartment something which is comfortable and I don't hear neighbors for a reasonable price. From responses I'm thinking "serviced" condo/apartment is way to go.

Will be taking AirAsia after spending night of May 22 at Bangkok airport hotel. Hope to avoid protests that way.

Looking forward to it and thanks to all on your blog as info has been invaluable.


----------



## rucus7 (Apr 18, 2010)

Do you have your heart set on Chiang Mai? The eastern Seaboard is great too. If you like the ocean. Trat and Rayong are worth a look.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

After a few years in Chiang Mai, I'm interested in Trat myself - mainland, not the islands. The one thing that concerns me is being isolated from certain facilities - medical etc. Are you down that way, Rucus7?


----------



## rucus7 (Apr 18, 2010)

We live in Rayong. Bangkok Rayong hospital is a good facility, my American insurance coverage recognizes it. Trat also has a Bangkok Trat hospital I think.


----------



## ncoming immi (Apr 4, 2010)

rucus7 said:


> We live in Rayong. Bangkok Rayong hospital is a good facility, my American insurance coverage recognizes it. Trat also has a Bangkok Trat hospital I think.


Actually, my fallback to Chiang Mai is Rayong or Jomtien. I've gotten feedback that Rayong is "older depressing city." I don't want to live on the beach but I'd love to have access to fresh seafood and convenient access.

I had lunch at local Tallahassee Thai restaurant Monday and had my first meal of "Thai hot". In the past I'd opted for something like 6 or 7 on scale of 10. I learned several things. First, it was like TV chef Claire Robinson said of her experience, "It was like eating a match!" Second, it took me a lot longer to eat than the usual non spicy food. Third, my head was covered in sweat, my eyes watered and my nose ran...yeah, I know, pretty woos response to heat. That will adjust with time as I plan to do full hot from now on; expect I'll get couple more meals here before leaving. Best part, all of my maladies experienced while eating are well worth it rather than the alternative experience that most others have "upon exit".

Got sidetracked a bit, the owner/chef also recommended consideration of Rayong; she was positive in her experiences there. So, I'll research as I explore Chiang Mai.

A quick question or two if I may. I plan to get SKYPE when I arrive and am considering buying a PC there equipped for the different current mode. However, I do have other electronics beside PC which will need adaptor(s). Which brands may work best and where might I buy them, and possibly PC?

Bringing some Thai currency when I arrive, should I pay hotel then rental in Thai cash or American debit?

More later, I will be offline until Sunday.


----------



## rucus7 (Apr 18, 2010)

We drive into Jomtiem/Pattaya a couple times a month for western food shopping. It is about a one hour drive. Life in Rayong is considerably more relaxed for us versus the Jomtien area. It all depends on what you like. Take your time, Thailand and Southeast Asia is not for everyone.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

ncoming,

If you're still in the USA consider getting a MagicJack. All of your calls back to the USA or Canada are FREE - just like you were in the USA. It costs $20 for the device and $20 per year for unlimited calls 24 hours per day anywhere. Calls to Europe about $0.02 per minute. Same with Australia.

I think you will be paying all of your bills in Thai Baht. When you to to ATM the machine will give baht - not $US.

Serendipity2


----------



## wazza (Apr 4, 2010)

ncoming immi said:


> I cancelled a flight to Bangkok 3/30 because of demonstrations. Now determined to visit within next 45-60 days bypassing Bangkok most probably to Chiang Mai for 3 months or so and perhaps then Rayong for same length of time.
> 
> Planning to pick a reasonable hotel for perhaps a week with hopes of obtaining condo/apartment for 3 or more months. Any tips on where to stay short/long term or sources to use upon arrival to find a convenient, clean place would be appreciated.
> Ultimately intend to retire Thailand or Costa Rica.
> ...


Good on you for not letting the debarcal in Bangkok not put you off,I have just come back from a resurch trip to thailand,for the same reasons,I think getting arround to more then one spot is vital to your decission as to where you deside to pick.I am 50+ and planing the same in a few years time.Getting a place is not hard but negociate the rate of rent in the low season you will prob get a better rate on longterm.plenty of local realeastaes to veiw properties.they are better to deal with and less likely to get ripped off.So happy house hunting ,and go live the dream..


----------

